# Prior Service Navy to 19th SF Group



## MS0325 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gents,

I'm separating from the Navy in a few weeks, and was hoping to get some guidance. With Active Duty Army, the only enlistment option I have is 35P, due to prior service restrictions. However, it may be possible for me to get a slot for Selection with the National Guard. It appears that the only way for me to get to SFRE is by enlisting in the support element and working there for a year. What are some good MOS options to ultimately get to 18D? I was told that their 68W's are all SOCM, so I may not be able to get it (it seems like those slots are typically reserved for nurses and paramedics.) I would greatly appreciate any insights.

Mike


----------



## Slider496 (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't work through the usual National Guard Recruiters, they like to jerk you around. Get on Google and locate your nearest 19th or 20th group armory and try to get in touch with the Accessions Sergeant. Networking goes a long way, if you know any 19th or 20th group guys ask around, they'll most likely know where to point you. I went through the process down in Texas, but since the Accessions Sergeant was TDY and didn't contact me right away I got impatient and made a critical error by trying to talk to the normal Guard recruiters. I ended up sitting in front of an overweight Master Sergeant basically telling me Id have to enlist as an 11B for a year before I was eligible to test for SFAS. That isn't true. The Group can bring you in, but you have to prove that you're not a waste of time and be ready to go wheels up as soon as they ask. They'll work with you, ask around.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2016)

The NG's SF recruiting website isn't helping?


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The NG's SF recruiting website isn't helping?



I managed to contact the recruiter for Utah, but haven't been able to get through to him in a few months (I've tried emails and phone calls.) Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2016)

MS0325 said:


> I managed to contact the recruiter for Utah, but haven't been able to get through to him in a few months (I've tried emails and phone calls.) Do you have any suggestions?



I think @Slider496 is on track. Find the SF unit you want to join and call them. Lay out what you've done and why it failed. Show them you've put in the time and that the "right" way isn't working, hence the blind call looking for a recruiter who will help you. You want to join a unit with far more candidates than slots, so stand out for all of the right reasons from Day One.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I think @Slider496 is on track. Find the SF unit you want to join and call them. Lay out what you've done and why it failed. Show them you've put in the time and that the "right" way isn't working, hence the blind call looking for a recruiter who will help you. You want to join a unit with far more candidates than slots, so stand out for all of the right reasons from Day One.


Thank you gents. I'll reach out to the guys, see what they say.


----------



## Brill (Jun 23, 2016)

Jump on the 35P contract ASAP.

Ya zamtil tvoj schet na "DLPT":ya tebe prikazivayu chto podpisat'  kontrakt nemedleno!


----------



## DZ (Jun 23, 2016)

MS0325 said:


> I managed to contact the recruiter for Utah, but haven't been able to get through to him in a few months (I've tried emails and phone calls.) Do you have any suggestions?



PM me, I can give you a current POC for 19th Group in Utah.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 24, 2016)

lindy said:


> Jump on the 35P contract ASAP.
> 
> Ya zamtil tvoj schet na "DLPT":ya tebe prikazivayu chto podpisat'  kontrakt nemedleno!



So the active side? What would be the best/fastest way to get to selection? Just go to a strategic command and drop a package for SFAS? Are there specific units I should try to get into? I think 35P is an option on the guard side as well, what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

MS0325 said:


> So the active side? What would be the best/fastest way to get to selection? Just go to a strategic command and drop a package for SFAS? Are there specific units I should try to get into? I think 35P is an option on the guard side as well, what are your thoughts on that?



The biggest question in 18 vs 35, should be how much of a nerd are you?  Do you want your primary job to be teaching a farmer how to be a soldier or are you curious/challenged by communications and interested in Intel work?

You could demand 35P with airborne, thus increasing your chance at a SOF spot. Given the current budget, I would not join the Guard with expectations of a lot of training.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm most interested in the medical side, so 18D would be the ultimate goal. My sole concern with the 35P route is getting released for selection. Have you ever heard of anyone being prevented from doing so by their command? Assuming all goes well, would I be able to get 18D in the Q course, or would I be placed in 18E?


----------



## Brill (Jun 24, 2016)

MS0325 said:


> I'm most interested in the medical side, so 18D would be the ultimate goal. My sole concern with the 35P route is getting released for selection. Have you ever heard of anyone being prevented from doing so by their command? Assuming all goes well, would I be able to get 18D in the Q course, or would I be placed in 18E?



No, once you drop your 4187 (think request chit) for SFAS, they cannot prevent it. All the 35Ps I know who went 18, all become Es but you'll have to ask one of the SF guys how/why it works out.


----------



## MS0325 (Jun 25, 2016)

I suppose the 18E placement makes sense, given the 35P skillset. The process is completely different than anything the Navy has. It's good to know that attending selection is that straightforward.


----------

